

Tutorial for building Rubik's cube using CSS3 3D transform - quan
http://html5rubik.com/tutorial/

======
sakai
Ok, that's awesome. Link to just the finished cube/game (for iOS devices
especially): <http://html5rubik.com/tutorial/step3/index.html>

------
TazeTSchnitzel
A little flickering/z-fighting kind of things I see makes me think it needs
backface visibility to be turned off.

~~~
diervo
There is a bug being fixed in chrome for composite 3d artifacts ;)

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Ah, that's good. I was worried, with my own experiments, that I was doing
something wrong.

------
Kilimanjaro
Impressive! Stuff like this keeps me coming to HN day after day. Opium for
geeks.

